# [SOLVED] Dell 8400 No Sound



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all, 
I have a problem with my Dell 8400. There is no sound, when I look into Device Manager there is a Yellow Exclamation under: 
Sound, video and game controllers
*Multimedia Device Controller
*PCI Input Device
I downloaded the drivers from Dell but still nothing. Any ideas?

Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Which driver did you try the Analog device driver or the Creative Labs driver?
In device manager right click on the device and select properties > on the details tab what does it list for the PCI/ven number and DEV number?


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*



wrench97 said:


> Which driver did you try the Analog device driver or the Creative Labs driver?
> In device manager right click on the device and select properties > on the details tab what does it list for the PCI/ven number and DEV number?


I believe it was Creative Labs driver. 

the number is:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7003&SUBSYS_00401102&REV_04\4&10416D21&0&11F0
:normal:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Creative Labs is the correct driver Try reinstalling the Microsoft UAA driver first > http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml
Then reinstalling the Creative Driver.

Have you made any recent hardware or software changes to the PC?


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

I haven't made any changes to the PC. I will try that one first. 

I have to find the Creative Labs driver, I downloaded about 4 differnet ones. [OK I downloaded this one.Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2/Audigy 2 ZS Driver (Windows 98SE/Me/2000/XP) 5/12/2005]

Also I read somewhere that you need to install the drivers in a certain order? Does this make sense??

"Dell Dim 8400 ethernet and multimedia controller drivers
Did you install the often overlooked Intel chipset drivers when you reinstalled? 
If the chipset drivers were not installed that is probably the main problem. 
The chipset drivers MUST be installed BEFORE installing sound drivers and 
some other devices such as the NIC's. 

The correct install sequence is 
(1) Install Windows 
(2) Install Chipset Drivers 
(3) Install Device Drivers such as Sound, Video, etc. 

The multimedia controller is part of your sound drivers. 

One of the main things the chipset drivers do is define what is on or 

attached to the motherboard and if the chipset drivers are not installed many devices will not be detected.

The Dell drivers, since both are 8400's are applicable to both of them.


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Nope that didn't work. I tried the Creative Labs driver from the Dell site and after extracting it said; "Setup did not detect the required components, Setup will now exit."


Sound card label reads:
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 
Creative labs Model: SB0350

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

The Creative card is the one that came in the PC correct? If so the Dell Creative driver should have worked.

You have checked that the speakers are plugged into the Green port on the card and power brick is attached to the speakers?


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*



wrench97 said:


> The Creative card is the one that came in the PC correct? If so the Dell Creative driver should have worked.
> 
> You have checked that the speakers are plugged into the Green port on the card and power brick is attached to the speakers?


I believe so. My sister gave me the PC . If they upgraded the sound card, I know it was working. I listed the model of the sound card in the previous post. sorry if it was late.

Yes it is in the green plug. I have a HP monitor (vs19e) with built in speakers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

There should be two sets of audio jacks on the rear 1 set towards the bottom going across the other set up near where the keyboard and mouse ports are, try the upper set as a test.


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

There are 7 jacks on the sound card.

left to right; Rectangel - Yellow- Black - Green - Pink - Blue - Red


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Correct the motherboard should also have jacks up by the PS/2 keyboard port the speakers should have a green plug for 2.1 and plug into the green port try the motherboard port to see if you have any output there.


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Here what is looks like.


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

I see a green rectangel plug on the motherboard and a simular one on the sound card
The Card has a total of six; Left to right labeled as follows
1) white - model SB0350
2) green -TAD
3) black -CD_IN
4) white - AUX_IN
5) black - SB1394
6) black - CD_SPDIF

2,3, and 4 are the same style socket as motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Try the green one on the motherboard.



> Also I read somewhere that you need to install the drivers in a certain order? Does this make sense??


Yes that would only apply if you did a complete reinstall of Windows.


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

I reformated the hard drive. 
Maybe I need to make a check list when reloading everything?


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

_"Try the green one on the motherboard."_

I dont know how? it is a square 4 pinned socket?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

The audio port below the keyboard port


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

I did see the jacks the first time because there is a cover plate over them. Now let me check this out. thanks!


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Yes I do have audio on that jack, but not the sound card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Hi,
So you have sound when you plug the speakers in using the On-board sound, but no sound whan using the PCI sound card?

Enter the BIOS hitting F2 or DEL (I think) during initial bootup
You may have to go through some screens, but in one of these screens (usually the Advance Tab) you should see On Board Audio (or similar).
Disable the On board Audio
Save and Exit the BIOS.

If you have removed the PCI Sound card, please reinstall it in the computer.
Try to install this driver
*HERE*

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Hi Bill,
I got a pop up during installing,
" The software you are installing for this hardware Creative Audigy Audio Processor [WDM] has not passed Windows Logo testing to verify its compatibility with Windows XP."

thanks


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

:4-dontkno


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

:normal:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Select Continue Anyway.

Bill


----------



## warp11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

ok brb

IT WORK!! :grin:
Thanks Bill!

Jon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell 8400 No Sound*

Glad to hear it resolved your issues.
I will mark the thread as solved and close it.
If you have any other issues, please PM me an I will reopen the thread.

Special thanks to *wrench97 *for diagnoising this issue.

The issue was a conflict between the On-Board sound card (enabled) and the PCI sound card.
You can have one or the other, but not both.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Bill 

warp11 glad to hear you have the sound up and working.


----------

